
Did YouTube Just Turn On HD For Real? - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/05/did-youtube-just-turn-on-hd-for-real/
======
jonursenbach
Quality difference with this is astounding, though I wonder how much more this
is going to cost them for bandwidth.

~~~
unalone
It's been a long time, but in the last week Youtube is finally starting to
redesign itself, which is a good thing.

I just hope the player itself changes. That's always been my biggest problem
with their video. I hate that the control doesn't disappear when you're full-
screened.

